# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  چگونه در زمان باقی مانده برنامه ریزی کنم؟

## lMaedehl

سلام
امیدوارم حال همتون خوب باشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

نمیدونم خوشحال باشم یا ناراحت ولی منم امسال کنکور چهارممه 
بنظرم دی ترمیم معدل کن و تیر هم کنکور بده
از الان برای دی نخون اصلا ک فقط وقتت تلف میشه
و اینکه من ازت یه سوال دارم من درصد پارسال ریاضی و فیزیک ۷۰ بوده و درصد زیستم منفی و درصد شیمی ۴۰
بنظرت امسال واس ریاضی فیزیک کتاب تست استفاده کنم یا فیلم ک وقتمو کمتر بگیره تمرکزمو بذارم رو زیست

----------


## علی۲

قام چی ثبت نام کردی؟

----------


## پشت کنکورری

> نمیدونم خوشحال باشم یا ناراحت ولی منم امسال کنکور چهارممه 
> بنظرم دی ترمیم معدل کن و تیر هم کنکور بده
> از الان برای دی نخون اصلا ک فقط وقتت تلف میشه
> و اینکه من ازت یه سوال دارم من درصد پارسال ریاضی و فیزیک ۷۰ بوده و درصد زیستم منفی و درصد شیمی ۴۰
> بنظرت امسال واس ریاضی فیزیک کتاب تست استفاده کنم یا فیلم ک وقتمو کمتر بگیره تمرکزمو بذارم رو زیست


امسال بیشتر تمرکزت رو زیست و شیمی باشه خصوصاً زیست
فیزیک هم که وقتی درصد ۷۰ زدی نیازی ب فیلم نداری پس فقط تست بزن

----------

